# Off to York Train Show



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I'm off to the TCA Eastern Division York Train Show tomorrow through Saturday, should be an interesting trip. It's a really huge train show, they take over the entire York fairgrounds.

Eastern Division TCA

Any other folks here going to York for this show?


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

Have fun!!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Thanks, it should be interesting.


----------



## Patrick1544 (Apr 27, 2013)

Never been to the York Train Show. Is it open to anyone or only TCA members? Also, is it somewhat like the Greenberg shows?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

It's only open to TCA members, but with the new rules, you can join at the door, membership is $50 and the show entrance fee is $12. It makes the Greenberg shows look like a neighborhood flea market, there's nothing like it!


----------



## Patrick1544 (Apr 27, 2013)

John

Can I join at the door and bring my wife in as a guest, or will she need to get a membership, also to get in?


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Are you going Stag or are you going to Drag the better half along? 

Did you buy a trailer to haul the trains home that you buy?


----------



## Patrick1544 (Apr 27, 2013)

Wife likes road trips. Probably rent a 15' U-haul...Fill it up with O scale goodies! LOL.... Still haven't finalized plans yet. May be getting a visit from the brother-in-law. .???


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Patrick1544 said:


> Wife likes road trips. Probably rent a 15' U-haul...Fill it up with O scale goodies! LOL.... Still haven't finalized plans yet. May be getting a visit from the brother-in-law. .???


My above post was directed to John.
I guess he is going to go alone since he already offered the spare bed out.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Patrick, you can join at the door and get in as well, a one-stop deal. 

Yes Ed, I'm going stag, I need the space in the back of the car to put all the stuff I buy!


----------



## dannyrandomstate (Jan 1, 2012)

Have a blast!!


----------



## Hellgate (Nov 9, 2011)

John,
I will be there. I try to go every Oct. and April.
Is this your first time?


----------



## daveh219 (Sep 16, 2012)

Wish there was something similiar here in the midwest...


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

Geeze! What do you get for $50 and then it's $12 more at the door. Pricy little group. Pete


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

norgale said:


> Geeze! What do you get for $50 and then it's $12 more at the door. Pricy little group. Pete


Your own autographed TCA underwear with a matching T shirt.


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

If that is GRJ's autograph it would prolly be worth it. Otherwise no way> Ha! Pete


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Yep, my first time at York, my feet are very tired and I haven't bought anything of substance so far. However, I've met a bunch of people that I've only corresponded with and some new ones as well. I'll certainly be back.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

You didn't buy anything yet!
You better hurry up times a ticking. 

Did you find your screw?

You need some good sneakers for something like that.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Well, I bought some small stuff, no major purchases. On the good side, that means I have half the money to buy that new Lionel Vision Line Big Boy, estimated at around $2500 when it ships!  It was indeed an impressive demo, that's a beast!


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

Good Heavens! $2500 for an electric train loco? That must be something to see. Pete


----------



## Hellgate (Nov 9, 2011)

I only went Thursday this year. I bought some small stuff too. I did buy a Lionel 402E for $225 which made me happy 
I figured I would have ran into you at some point, but in order to see everything in 1 day I had to focus on the trains, not the people!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Hellgate said:


> I only went Thursday this year. I bought some small stuff too. I did buy a Lionel 402E for $225 which made me happy
> I figured I would have ran into you at some point, but in order to see everything in 1 day I had to focus on the trains, not the people!


Sounds good, you didn't see the guy who had the hat on with this on it? 
MTH ASC Certified Tech, North Penn 'O' Gaugers, Member TCA and Chief Moderator for MTF.


----------



## Hellgate (Nov 9, 2011)

Ed,
I did see something like this traveling down the hall.......
Do you think that was Sir John?


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Hellgate said:


> Ed,
> I did see something like this traveling down the hall.......
> Do you think that was Sir John?



:laugh::appl::laugh::smilie_daumenpos::worshippy:


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Hellgate said:


> Ed,
> I did see something like this traveling down the hall.......
> Do you think that was Sir John?


That was indeed my transport. If you approach in a non-threatening manner, there's a good chance the guards won't strike you down.


----------



## Patrick1544 (Apr 27, 2013)

Bravo!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> That was indeed my transport. If you approach in a non-threatening manner, there's a good chance the guards won't strike you down.



Pull their towels off and you would drop like a rock King John.


----------

